# Naked shepherd dog show results :)



## dogfaeries

You all remember my naked, rat-tail GSD Carly, who of course blew every single hair right after I entered her in Wichita Falls? 

Yesterday, she did nothing, but today the judge gave her a Reserve. 

LOL, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So, apparently, you can _sort_ of win with a totally out of coat dog. It makes sense, I guess, since her litter sister went Best of Breed. 

Here she is a couple of days ago:


----------



## dogfaeries

You can't even imagine all the products on that dog to get her to look like she had more than 4 hairs...


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Congrats! What a fun day that must have been!


----------



## GatorDog

She's still very pretty, for a naked girl!


----------



## Midnight12

congrats I think she still looks great


----------



## Loneforce

She has the look of my Ginger when I get her shaved in the summer. If you ask ginger she thinks shes beautiful  Your shepherd looks beautiful too!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries

We were also showing my other bitch, Sage, who has a lovely coat. When they were standing next to each other, it made Carly look even more out of coat!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Congratulations, and I think that your Carly is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Samba

Alright! Not too bad at all!! Who needs hair?!


----------



## Stosh

She's beautiful!


----------



## dogfaeries

I really think that if she had been in coat, the judge would have used her today. She got a pretty long look. But that's dog shows!

She really is an elegant girl, good mover, nice temperament...

On a side note, my other girl Sage had kind of a funny moment in the ring on Saturday. 
She approached the judge, who held out her fingers like she was giving Sage a treat. Sage got really excited and tried to take the imaginary treat out of her hand. And was VERY disappointed that there was NO treat. Everyone at ringside laughed, and it got a chuckle out of the judge. Poor Sagey.


----------



## Samba

Oh, that is mean! Air cookies, haarrrrumpf!


----------



## dogfaeries

It WAS air cookies!

I guess it's our own fault. Last week at training, we were having people go over her, acting as the judge. And when she'd hold her stack during the exam, the "judge" would give her a cookie. So now she thinks judges have cookies! I guess she thought _that_ judge was just being stingy, lol.


----------



## CMorton

You can see her beautiful type from a mile away


----------



## dogfaeries

Thank you  I love her.

She has a narrow front though, and a really short stock coat (which is definitely not "in fashion"). She was just 2 in January. I'm anxious to see how both girls look when they are 3 and more mature looking. Sage at 23 months still looks like a baby!

Both girls are entered in our club's specialty in 3 weeks. Carly placed in all three shows last year at the specialty, and she looks much better this year.  The girl can MOVE. Well, they both can. It should be fun!


----------



## Shade

dogfaeries said:


> it was air cookies!
> 
> I guess it's our own fault. Last week at training, we were having people go over her, acting as the judge. And when she'd hold her stack during the exam, the "judge" would give her a cookie. So now she thinks judges have cookies! I guess she thought _that_ judge was just being stingy, lol.


LOL!  Silly judge


----------



## Freestep

I would think that it's easier to see true conformation if it isn't covered up by a bunch of coat...


----------



## dogfaeries

Well, there's no hiding _anything_ on this girl, in or out of coat!


----------



## CMorton

Congrats and Absolutely a good dog can win out of coat


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Im not sure how I Missed this thread. Congratulations to you and your pretty girl .


----------



## Sunflowers

Gorgeous girl. Give her a treat for me!


----------



## Scarlettsmom

"Bald is beautiful!" Actually she looks great!


----------



## StryderPup

She is beautiful! Congrats!


----------

